

Are scientists and engineers necessary anymore? - marshallp
http://jobautomation.blogspot.com/?zx=92c00d2dd04fb02e

======
knieveltech
A blog that's only available by invitation? Doesn't that sort of evade the
point of blogging in the first place?

~~~
marshallp
the blog is now readable, had readers only by mistake

